# ISTP or INFJ?



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

So I've been obsessing and contemplating about what my type is for a while now. I recently started reading about the cognitive functions and I think I use the functions of STPs and NFJs. I just don't know which functions I use the most. I can come off as a thinker especially to people that don't know me that well but my boyfriend who knows me thinks I'm a feeler. I still haven't got a good grasp on what Ni actually is, but I know what Se is. I don't really do a lot of physical activities, besides snowboarding once or twice a year which I LOVE. So yeah, I don't really know what to say here so feel free to ask questions. Help is appreciated  also suggestions about other types are welcome.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Do you get overly emotional when you are stressed?


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

@karmachameleon I think you are a feeler.


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

another possibility could be isfp


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

I don't get stressed often but I did last week, usually it's because i've been around too many people for too long without noticing it and i can start to suddenly break down crying and I don't really know why, but it takes a while to calm down.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

karmachameleon said:


> I don't get stressed often but I did last week, usually it's because i've been around too many people for too long without noticing it and i can start to suddenly break down crying and I don't really know why, but it takes a while to calm down.


If someone smokes, and if you know them of course, would you tell them not to do it, because it is unhealthy or would you let them do whatever they want?


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Let them do it. But if its a boy i like i can say that they shouldnt smoke, just to be cute and if i dont have anything else to say lol. Ive done that before. But i wont rub it in their face.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I would suggest you take my Jungian cognitive function tests. Then I can help type you  

Fe vs Fi test 

1.Are you more about people and social connections” (Fe)? Or personal values, authenticity and identity” (Fi)?
2.Do you believe that individual development is important, but social masks are necessary? Masks are ultimately tools. One can convey their true self through moving along with the current than against it (Fe)? Or everyone is entitled to be themselves, free of the nuisance of social convention. Conforming may be better for short term effects, but the ultimate goal is to see individual development (Fi)? 
3.Do you work best with the emotions of others (Fe)? Or work best with your own emotions (Fi)? 
4. Do you notice how you make others feel (Fe)? Or do you notice how others make you feel (Fi)?
5.Do you show your empathy through saying confirming language such as “Oh no,” and “Aw,” (Fe)? Or exposing your own experiences and struggles as a means of letting the other person know they’re not alone? (Fi) 
6.Do you believe in global morals, or/and conform to group morals (Fe)? Or do you believe that everyone is one-of-a-kind and has their own set of values, just as you do yourself (Fi)? 
7.Do you have empathy more on a global level, such as empathy for the human race (Fe)? Or empathy for a group of people you feel your values and experiences are related to (Fi)? 
8.Would you say “I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would do harm to others around me (Fe)? Or I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would be inauthentic to who I am as a moral person (Fi)? Examples: You are against adultery because “I would hurt the people I love” (Fe) or “It goes against my ethics” (Fi)? You are against illegal downloading because; “I will set a bad moral example” (Fe)? Or because “I am not a thief” (Fi)? 
9.Do you prefer to create an atmosphere of harmony and where everyone is “getting along” (Fe)? Or creating an atmosphere that coincides with your inner values; regardless of whether everyone is ‘feeling alright’ or not (Fi) 
10.In a spat, do you appeal to the whole group in an “everybody settle down” kind of way, apologize and compromise to keep everyone happy (Fe?)? Or stubbornly stick to your guns because someone violated an issue of importance to you, and probably latch onto one individual and either calm them or remove them from the situation in an attempt to neutralize the situation? (Fi)? 
11.At a park, are you more 
Extroverted Feeling (Fe)? You make sure everyone feels involved and has their needs met. Does everyone have a buddy? Nobody should be alone! Let’s go to the bathroom first, okay? How do we feel about hamburgers for lunch? Is that okay? Let’s meet over there, shall we? Does everyone know the plan, so no one is left behind? Let’s take a vote on which direction to go first! Fe will go on a ride it doesn’t like so a friend doesn’t have to do it alone.

Or Introverted Feeling (Fi)? You decide which direction to go based on what is important to you. I’m going on this ride. No, it’s okay, I can go by myself. I don’t need you to come along unless you want to. I’m serious. I’m not afraid to do it alone. I’m not feeling the burgers, either. You all go ahead. I’m going to dash over to that taco stand. Nope, not going on that ride. You can beg all you want, I won’t do it. I’m scared of heights. Not a chance, bud. Drop it.

Te vs Ti test 

1.Are you more about applying logic/organization to your external world (Te) or inner world (Ti)? 
2.Are you more about execution and effective organization (Te)? Or ideas and logical understanding (Ti)? 
3.Are you more about organization for efficiency, by the book, like to make things happen, and systematic (Te)? Or about analyzing everything, taking things apart to know how they work, and checking for accuracy or inconsistencies? (Ti) 
4.You have a gadget in front of you. Do you take the gadget and see what you can do with it? See what results you can achieve with it? Ask how can I make this happen? And what external impact can it cause? (Te) Or do you take apart the gadget to understand the parts or essence of it. Do you ask how does the gadget work? Is this accurate? Is this consistent? (Ti)? 
5.Do you want to USE information (Te) Or UNDERSTAND it (Ti)? 
6.Do you want to figure out how things can get done/results focused (Te)? Or understand how things are and fit together/ knowledge focused (Ti)? 
7.Do you like to come up with a decision and stick with it (Te)? Or always open for new insights and ways to perfect an idea (Ti)? 
8.Do you organize your bookshelf by tallest to shortest books (Te)? Or favorite to least favorite books (Ti)? 
9.Do you focus on organizing things into a unified whole/look at how things relate to one another (Te)? Or focused on separating things into their unique parts and classifying things (Ti)? Example, who are you in this conversation? Hubby (Te) or Wife (Ti) 
Hubby: I want to go to the blue hardware store.
Wife: I want to go to Lowes. 
10.At a park, Are you more 
(Te) busy organizing others and coming up with “battle plans.” Which direction do we go first? Give me the park map. Okay, where do we want to be by noon? When and where do we meet for lunch? Who is in charge of watching the kid? Which rides do what? When is the bus leaving? What do we have time for? How long are the lines? Okay, everyone who wants to go on these twelve rides, line up to the left! Everyone else to the right! We meet back here at 7pm! No stragglers! Does everyone have their phone on? Good! 

Or (Ti)? busy analyzing how the rides work and what makes the most sense. If I go this way, the path winds around past what I want to see, and by the time we’re to meet up, I’ll have been all the way around the park. I won’t have to walk back, or rush from one side of the park to the other. Wait, why are they all walking in the opposite direction? Don’t they know this is the logical way to do it? If you go that way, you’ll engage in needless walking and won’t be able to get through the line in front of the House of Mirrors


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

karmachameleon said:


> Let them do it. But if its a boy i like i can say that they shouldnt smoke, just to be cute and if i dont have anything else to say lol. Ive done that before. But i wont rub it in their face.


That looks like Fi.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

1.Are you more about people and social connections” (Fe)? Or personal values, authenticity and identity” (Fi)? *Fe*
2.Do you believe that individual development is important, but social masks are necessary? Masks are ultimately tools. One can convey their true self through moving along with the current than against it (Fe)? Or everyone is entitled to be themselves, free of the nuisance of social convention. Conforming may be better for short term effects, but the ultimate goal is to see individual development (Fi)? *Fi, I dont like social masks but theyre necessary sometimes*
3.Do you work best with the emotions of others (Fe)? Or work best with your own emotions (Fi)? *Not sure, probably my own*
4. Do you notice how you make others feel (Fe)? Or do you notice how others make you feel (Fi)? *Fe*
5.Do you show your empathy through saying confirming language such as “Oh no,” and “Aw,” (Fe)? Or exposing your own experiences and struggles as a means of letting the other person know they’re not alone? (Fi) *Fe*
6.Do you believe in global morals, or/and conform to group morals (Fe)? Or do you believe that everyone is one-of-a-kind and has their own set of values, just as you do yourself (Fi)? *Don't really understand this, maybe because english isnt my first language, but I do believe everyone has their own set of values.*
7.Do you have empathy more on a global level, such as empathy for the human race (Fe)? Or empathy for a group of people you feel your values and experiences are related to (Fi)? *Fi*
8.Would you say “I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would do harm to others around me (Fe)? Or I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would be inauthentic to who I am as a moral person (Fi)? Examples: You are against adultery because “I would hurt the people I love” (Fe) or “It goes against my ethics” (Fi)? You are against illegal downloading because; “I will set a bad moral example” (Fe)? Or because “I am not a thief” (Fi)? *First example, Fe, Second one, Fi*
9.Do you prefer to create an atmosphere of harmony and where everyone is “getting along” (Fe)? Or creating an atmosphere that coincides with your inner values; regardless of whether everyone is ‘feeling alright’ or not (Fi) *First one*
10.In a spat, do you appeal to the whole group in an “everybody settle down” kind of way, apologize and compromise to keep everyone happy (Fe?)? Or stubbornly stick to your guns because someone violated an issue of importance to you, and probably latch onto one individual and either calm them or remove them from the situation in an attempt to neutralize the situation? (Fi)? *Fe on this one*
11.At a park, are you more 
*Extroverted Feeling (Fe)? You make sure everyone feels involved and has their needs met. Does everyone have a buddy? Nobody should be alone! Let’s go to the bathroom first, okay? How do we feel about hamburgers for lunch? Is that okay? Let’s meet over there, shall we? Does everyone know the plan, so no one is left behind? Let’s take a vote on which direction to go first! Fe will go on a ride it doesn’t like so a friend doesn’t have to do it alone.*

Or Introverted Feeling (Fi)? You decide which direction to go based on what is important to you. I’m going on this ride. No, it’s okay, I can go by myself. I don’t need you to come along unless you want to. I’m serious. I’m not afraid to do it alone. I’m not feeling the burgers, either. You all go ahead. I’m going to dash over to that taco stand. Nope, not going on that ride. You can beg all you want, I won’t do it. I’m scared of heights. Not a chance, bud. Drop it.

Te vs Ti test 

1.Are you more about applying logic/organization to your external world (Te) or inner world (Ti)? *Not sure*
2.Are you more about execution and effective organization (Te)? Or ideas and logical understanding (Ti)? *Ti*
3.Are you more about organization for efficiency, by the book, like to make things happen, and systematic (Te)? Or about analyzing everything, taking things apart to know how they work, and checking for accuracy or inconsistencies? (Ti) *Ti*
4.You have a gadget in front of you. Do you take the gadget and see what you can do with it? See what results you can achieve with it? Ask how can I make this happen? And what external impact can it cause? (Te) Or do you take apart the gadget to understand the parts or essence of it. Do you ask how does the gadget work? Is this accurate? Is this consistent? (Ti)? *Te*
5.Do you want to USE information (Te) Or UNDERSTAND it (Ti)?* I want to use and understand my information haha, who doesnt*
6.Do you want to figure out how things can get done/results focused (Te)? Or understand how things are and fit together/ knowledge focused (Ti)? *Ti*
7.Do you like to come up with a decision and stick with it (Te)? Or always open for new insights and ways to perfect an idea (Ti)? *Ti*
8.Do you organize your bookshelf by tallest to shortest books (Te)? Or favorite to least favorite books (Ti)? *te*
9.Do you focus on organizing things into a unified whole/look at how things relate to one another (Te)? Or focused on separating things into their unique parts and classifying things (Ti)? Example, who are you in this conversation? Hubby (Te) or Wife (Ti) 
Hubby: I want to go to the blue hardware store.
Wife: I want to go to Lowes. *Uhh, not sure, i think Te*
10.At a park, Are you more 
(Te) busy organizing others and coming up with “battle plans.” Which direction do we go first? Give me the park map. Okay, where do we want to be by noon? When and where do we meet for lunch? Who is in charge of watching the kid? Which rides do what? When is the bus leaving? What do we have time for? How long are the lines? Okay, everyone who wants to go on these twelve rides, line up to the left! Everyone else to the right! We meet back here at 7pm! No stragglers! Does everyone have their phone on? Good! 

Or (Ti)? busy analyzing how the rides work and what makes the most sense. If I go this way, the path winds around past what I want to see, and by the time we’re to meet up, I’ll have been all the way around the park. I won’t have to walk back, or rush from one side of the park to the other. Wait, why are they all walking in the opposite direction? Don’t they know this is the logical way to do it? If you go that way, you’ll engage in needless walking and won’t be able to get through the line in front of the House of Mirrors
*
Second. But if there is a need of someone like like in the first examlpe, i can do that. Maybe not as good, but yeah.*


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

People with strong Fi usually annoys me so thats funny.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok. It looks like you have a very clear preference for using Fe over Fi and a slight preference for Ti over Te. Seeing how you the Fe answers came much easier to you than the Ti answers makes me think your Fe is stronger than Ti. I think next we need to figure out if you use Se or Si and how much sensing you use. 

Se vs Si test 

1. Do you listen to the same music over and over again because "It's the best music out there?" (Se) or because "I just always have-habit? (Si)? 
2.Do you notice all the details of the present moment? Do you notice all of the tiny details in a painting? (Se)? Or do you notice the present details but compare them to past experiences? (Si) 
3.Do you tend to want immediate gratification and new hands on adventures/experiences (Se)? Or lean more towards saying “I get the same amount of joy each time I do my favorite hobby” (Si)?
4. Are you naturally spontaneous and live completely in the here and now (Se)? Or do you crave stability, reliability, preservation of simple joys in their life, and maintaining a connection to times that made you happy in the past (Si)? 
5.How do you handle a new situation? Do your senses shift through data and identifies what is the most relevant and most critical in the current situation. Do you seize opportunities as they present themselves? Do you troubleshoot and seek a tactical advantage? (Se) Or do your senses relate the present situation to past experience? Do you ask “how did I handle something like this last time”? Do you evaluate similarities and differences? Do you apply proven techniques to the challenges of the current circumstances? (Si)
6. Do you live for unexpected opportunities (Se)? Or like to know what you’re getting into before you sign up for something (Si)?
7. Do you tend to be criticized for not having a plan (Se)? Or being too stuck in your ways with a plan set in stone (plan isn’t necessarily set in stone for lower Si users- they just want some sense of structure) (Si)? 
8.Do you look for external sensory experiences such as roller coasters, scary movies, race car driving? (Se) Or internal sensory experiences such knowing how your body feels during Yoga or immediately knowing when you are full (Si)? 
9.Do dress with a flair of boldness; have a keen eye for aesthetics, and have an enjoyment for the finer things in life (Se)? Or is your style more traditional and conservative? (Mainly dominant Si users) 
10.After a long day at work do you put on a new movie (Se) or a movie you’ve already seen (simply for the familiarity and nostalgia) (Si)? 
11.While in a forest do you notice the rich detail in the whole forest - the trees, their color and texture, their sounds, their smells, the pattern of light and dark... (Se)? Or note that this forest has always been here and recalls being in a forest from childhood, smelling that smell and the fun of playing hide and seek behind the trees... (Si)? 
12.You are at a park. Are you more 
(Se)? You are busy noticing all the details of the park and the people in it. Sights. Sounds. Colors. Oh, cool. That ride flips upside down! I’m going to try that. Do you smell those hotdogs? Aren’t they great? I think we ought to go bungee jumping… it’s only $50 for a group of $12! Which way is the Tower of Terror? I’m going to ride down it and watch all you sissies wet your pants when it drops 50 feet in 12 seconds!

Or (Si)? relates everything around them to past experience. Last time I was here, I threw up on that ride; I’m not going on it again. Oh, hey, that’s the bench I sat on when so-and-so kissed me! Oh, good, the line is shorter this year. Why does this slushy taste different? I think they put less cherry cola in it than before! I feel ripped off. OR… I’ve never been to a theme park before, but that Ferris wheel reminds me of that scene in The Notebook, when Noah won’t take no for an answer, until Allie agrees to go on a date with him…

Then, last test I promise! We need to figure out if you use Ne or Ni and how strong your intuition is

Ne vs Ni test 

1.While in a forest do you think of the fractal patterns, the wide range of possibilities in the forest, how this forest is part of the ecosystem and is affected by pollution from the city... (Ne) or Recognize that the forest is deeply symbolic of all of life in its interconnectedness and constant recycling and growth and foresees that this forest will soon be torn down for a housing development... (Ni)? 
2.Do you have an explosion of ideas, symbols, and possibilities (Ne)? Or do you find one idea and build on it over time (Ni) 
3.Are you more about possibilities and randomness (Ne)? Or insights and purpose (Ni)? 
4.Is your speech scatterbrained/about multiple topics (Ne) Or more streamlined/ talk about one thing at a time (Ni)? 
5.Do you want to go out and try all of your ideas (Ne)? Or be selective with your ideas (Ni)? 
6.Is your thought process non-linear (Ne) or linear (Ni)? 
7.Do you brainstorm out loud (Ne) or keep ideas to yourself (Ni) 
8.Do you focus on “what if's” or “what could be”? (Ne) Or having an “aha moment” (Ni)? 
9.Do you find broad shallow symbols and patterns (Ne) or deep symbols, and patterns (Ni)? 
10.You are at a park. Are you more 
(Ne) sees the possibilities of the park. Look at those two people. You can tell they’re not “together” anymore, but just hanging out for the kid’s sake. See their body language? How many rides are in this park? Do you think anyone ever died here? I think they should put a new ride in this space. Call it the Haunted House of Horrors, and have Dead Presidents in it. You know, they could put up an entire haunted SECTION of the park. That would be awesome. Who do I call to pitch that idea? Stay away from the guy in the red hat. He gives me vibes. Ooh, you know, I could write a story about a murder in a theme park! He could die because the Tilt a Whirl malfunctioned. No, no, because the Tower of Terror ride didn’t stop, it crashed the elevator to the bottom floor! His sister did it. No, his uncle! No, the theme park guy, because he’s freakin’ insane.

Or (Ni)? You know what will happen before it happens. I’m going to take a step back, because that kid is going to spill his slushy all over – yup, there it goes. I know which ride I want to go on. I’ve thought about it all week. I’m going to have an awesome time on that ride. I’m going there first. Wait, there are other rides? I didn’t even notice! I was busy fixating on getting to the head of the line! Marsha better not go on that thing, she’ll hurl—yep, there she goes.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Si
•	Focuses on their subjective experience of events (what happened, but also how it impacted them)
•	Decides what is realistic based on what things have been possible/have worked in the past
•	Desires stability, reliability, preservation of simple joys in their life, and maintaining a connection to times that have made them happy
•	Is motivated by a sense of duty, can be very protective over the things they value
•	Appreciates being told that they are trustworthy, down-to-earth, reliable, responsible, and conscientious 
•	Conflict with lots of unnecessary change, fickleness, abandoning methods that work well
•	May be criticized for being conservative, uptight, too set in their ways

Ni
•	Focuses on the underlying meaning or potential of a situation, look to understand the “thematic essence” 
•	May not have a good sense of what is realistic, create a singular vision based on what they think will happen or what they hope will happen and work towards this
•	Desires meaning, understanding, striving towards their idealistic vision, and cultivating hidden potential, intention
•	Is motivated by intangible gut feelings, achieving a vague vision of potential
•	Appreciates being told that they are profound, understanding, deeply complex, meaningful, seeks understanding
•	Conflict with superficiality, shallowness, mindless hedonism, reckless spontaneity
•	May be criticized for being overly abstract, unrealistic, over analytical


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

1. Do you listen to the same music over and over again because "It's the best music out there?" (Se) or because "I just always have-habit? (Si)? *First one definetely.*
2.Do you notice all the details of the present moment? Do you notice all of the tiny details in a painting? (Se)? Or do you notice the present details but compare them to past experiences? (Si) *I don't understand how you could see present details and comparing them to past memories, an example would be nice. *
3.Do you tend to want immediate gratification and new hands on adventures/experiences (Se)? Or lean more towards saying “I get the same amount of joy each time I do my favorite hobby” (Si)? *There are some hobbies that I do enjoy doing each time, like snowboarding. But other than that I can get obsessed with something and do it every day for months (like a video game, or research aout something) but then I get bored and do something else. I usually do not do something long enough to get really good at it, like, I can play four instruments decently. Im get bored of one instrument once i get the hang of it and want another challenge (start learning a new one). Also, when i start learning something new i start with like the most advanced song or whatever, because i think its more efficient.*
4. Are you naturally spontaneous and live completely in the here and now (Se)? Or do you crave stability, reliability, preservation of simple joys in their life, and maintaining a connection to times that made you happy in the past (Si)? *Neither that much honestly.*
5.How do you handle a new situation? Do your senses shift through data and identifies what is the most relevant and most critical in the current situation. Do you seize opportunities as they present themselves? Do you troubleshoot and seek a tactical advantage? (Se) Or do your senses relate the present situation to past experience? Do you ask “how did I handle something like this last time”? Do you evaluate similarities and differences? Do you apply proven techniques to the challenges of the current circumstances? (Si) *Se *
6. Do you live for unexpected opportunities (Se)? Or like to know what you’re getting into before you sign up for something (Si)? *Si*
7. Do you tend to be criticized for not having a plan (Se)? Or being too stuck in your ways with a plan set in stone (plan isn’t necessarily set in stone for lower Si users- they just want some sense of structure) (Si)? *I've kind of learned to always make plans because my parents are like that. If I planned to do something with a friend and i prepare for it, when its time theyre like "nah i dont want to do it anymore" i can get upset.*
8.Do you look for external sensory experiences such as roller coasters, scary movies, race car driving? (Se) Or internal sensory experiences such knowing how your body feels during Yoga or immediately knowing when you are full (Si)? *Se on this*
9.Do dress with a flair of boldness; have a keen eye for aesthetics, and have an enjoyment for the finer things in life (Se)? Or is your style more traditional and conservative? (Mainly dominant Si users) *Se *
10.After a long day at work do you put on a new movie (Se) or a movie you’ve already seen (simply for the familiarity and nostalgia) (Si)? *First one usually with an exception of Lost in translation because its my favorite movie ever and i love how it makes me feel. Not really for the familiarity and nostolgia though.*
11.While in a forest do you notice the rich detail in the whole forest - the trees, their color and texture, their sounds, their smells, the pattern of light and dark... (Se)? Or note that this forest has always been here and recalls being in a forest from childhood, smelling that smell and the fun of playing hide and seek behind the trees... (Si)? *Not sure*
12.You are at a park. Are you more 
(Se)? You are busy noticing all the details of the park and the people in it. Sights. Sounds. Colors. Oh, cool. That ride flips upside down! I’m going to try that. Do you smell those hotdogs? Aren’t they great? I think we ought to go bungee jumping… it’s only $50 for a group of $12! Which way is the Tower of Terror? I’m going to ride down it and watch all you sissies wet your pants when it drops 50 feet in 12 seconds!

Or (Si)? relates everything around them to past experience. Last time I was here, I threw up on that ride; I’m not going on it again. Oh, hey, that’s the bench I sat on when so-and-so kissed me! Oh, good, the line is shorter this year. Why does this slushy taste different? I think they put less cherry cola in it than before! I feel ripped off. OR… I’ve never been to a theme park before, but that Ferris wheel reminds me of that scene in The Notebook, when Noah won’t take no for an answer, until Allie agrees to go on a date with him…
*
Eh, both, if i had a horrible experience last time on a ride i obviously wont do it again. But i think i relate more to the first one.*

Then, last test I promise! We need to figure out if you use Ne or Ni and how strong your intuition is

Ne vs Ni test 

1.While in a forest do you think of the fractal patterns, the wide range of possibilities in the forest, how this forest is part of the ecosystem and is affected by pollution from the city... (Ne) or Recognize that the forest is deeply symbolic of all of life in its interconnectedness and constant recycling and growth and foresees that this forest will soon be torn down for a housing development... (Ni)? *Neither lol*
2.Do you have an explosion of ideas, symbols, and possibilities (Ne)? Or do you find one idea and build on it over time (Ni) *Ni i think*
3.Are you more about possibilities and randomness (Ne)? Or insights and purpose (Ni)? *Possibilities but not random*
4.Is your speech scatterbrained/about multiple topics (Ne) Or more streamlined/ talk about one thing at a time (Ni)? *I like to stick to one subject when im talking, but when i try to explain smoething im kind of all over the place. *
5.Do you want to go out and try all of your ideas (Ne)? Or be selective with your ideas (Ni)? *Ni*
6.Is your thought process non-linear (Ne) or linear (Ni)? *Ni*
7.Do you brainstorm out loud (Ne) or keep ideas to yourself (Ni) *Ni definetely*
8.Do you focus on “what if's” or “what could be”? (Ne) Or having an “aha moment” (Ni)? *Ne*
9.Do you find broad shallow symbols and patterns (Ne) or deep symbols, and patterns (Ni)? *Ni probably*
10.You are at a park. Are you more 
(Ne) sees the possibilities of the park. Look at those two people. You can tell they’re not “together” anymore, but just hanging out for the kid’s sake. See their body language? How many rides are in this park? Do you think anyone ever died here? I think they should put a new ride in this space. Call it the Haunted House of Horrors, and have Dead Presidents in it. You know, they could put up an entire haunted SECTION of the park. That would be awesome. Who do I call to pitch that idea? Stay away from the guy in the red hat. He gives me vibes. Ooh, you know, I could write a story about a murder in a theme park! He could die because the Tilt a Whirl malfunctioned. No, no, because the Tower of Terror ride didn’t stop, it crashed the elevator to the bottom floor! His sister did it. No, his uncle! No, the theme park guy, because he’s freakin’ insane.

Or (Ni)? You know what will happen before it happens. I’m going to take a step back, because that kid is going to spill his slushy all over – yup, there it goes. I know which ride I want to go on. I’ve thought about it all week. I’m going to have an awesome time on that ride. I’m going there first. Wait, there are other rides? I didn’t even notice! I was busy fixating on getting to the head of the line! Marsha better not go on that thing, she’ll hurl—yep, there she goes.

*Both *


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

oops posted twice


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

At this point I think you're probably either an INFJ, or ISFJ. Slight possibility you are an ISTP or INTP

Here are the dominant functions in real life. Think about your natural self. The you before you became influenced by others and experiences. Which one/s resonate the most for you?

Dominant Si (ISXJ: I know how this works, how it was last week, and how I want it to be in the future. If knitting in that way helped the other person to create that scarf, I feel sure that I can do the same thing by learning the same stitch. I feel happiest when I hold tight to the things that are truly important and lasting in life, such as family, friends, and often, my faith. I find that interesting, but it doesn’t match my memories of what happened. Can you give me more details, so I can decide whether or not to accept it? I know if something or someone is different from how they used to be, and can tell you exactly what has altered. I highly value my past experiences, and find it hard to forget or move past things. I really love participating in local events, family traditions, and cultural things, because it makes me feel like I am part of a living past. I enjoy routine and like things to be predictable.

Dominant Ni (INXJ: No, I haven’t learned this before. I just know how to do it, that’s all. Let me guess what that means… am I right? Yes! I knew it! You can’t ask me to stop thinking about the future; I think about it all the time! That person is going to do that, and this will happen as a result. I am not wrong. You wait and see. (Told you!) I don’t like this, it didn’t happen the way I anticipated it would! No, I don’t want to change my plan at the last minute! How can I fix this? Where did I go wrong? I have a creative way to explain this process to you! Interpreting symbolism comes easily to me. Visualizing my goals, and my future, makes me happy and energizes me! I can see where I want to be, and where I am, and come up with each step necessary to reach my dreams. 

Dominant Ti (IXTP): I don’t need to use my emotions to fix this problem, thanks. I know how this machine works. Let me take it apart and put it back together for you. That doesn’t seem logical. The facts of the situation are unimportant; we can solve this, though it might seem impossible. There is a way around every problem. I can give you a two word answer to your question, and those two words will solve everything. The fewer words used, the better. Most explanations are too long-winded and technical, and could easily be simplified. Let me hear the idea or new data; I’m going to analyze and criticize it, and if it doesn’t work, I’m going to throw it out. Come on, you know my impartiality is sexy. Have you ever seen me overreact to anything? No!


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

It looks like your main preferences are Fe, Ni, Ti, and Se. 

I doubt you are an ISTP because you like to know what you're getting into before signing up for something and like some sense of structure. Also the answers to the Fe questions came easier to you than the Ti questions. 

I would say INFJ. But what do you think? What do you think your dominant function is?


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Out of those descriptions none matched me really good but the Ti matched me the least, and I don't care much for traditions so I guess, Ni. Okay I'm Infj I guess. Cool.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok, glad I could help!


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm still not completely convinced. I want more opinions!


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

What about the INFJ description doesn't resonate with you?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Do you think/talk abstract or think/talk concrete?


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

I don't visualize my future THAT much. I have one or two goals I really want to reach, but when people want to plan something reeeeally far from now in detail I'm like, slow down.. I don't want to decide on all that stuff now, and you shouldn't either, because things can happen before then.

And interpreting symbolism, I don't really know what that means.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Oh ok. I understand now more. How well do the ISTP descriptions fit you? Have you considered ISFJ? Si isn't actually about traditions or living in the past, it can sometimes just lead to the user caring about those things. 

"Si is subjective sensing. It is how the user is impacted by sensory information. This can mean being attentive to your own physical needs and health, and focusing more on how you feel impacted by what you see, hear, smell, etc than the object you are sensing. As opposed to taking in everything at once, I tend to focus on specific details to get a picture of what the environment is like. Because of this, I can totally ignore things that might bug other people (like a room being too cold). It's a focus on your internal senses."


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

how strongly do you relate to Se vs Si? or what about ISFP? How do you come off to others? do you come across as warm and bubbly? or cold and aloof? Fe comes off as warmer, Fi comes off as colder


----------



## Moksha (Feb 1, 2014)

You want more opinions? I gotchu.
Let's start off with "karmachameleon"
Karma, a word INFJ's praise indefinitely.
Chameleon, metaphorically symbolizes how 
INFJ's mirror and reflect other's personalities.
Overall vibe, especially the way u type = INFJ.
For some odd reason, I'm veryyy certain of this.
Ur pic represents the scenery of INFJ imagination.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Personal concepts
1. What is beauty? What is love?
*I think this question is dumb and cheesy af. But I'll try to answer it anyways. Love to me is when I can open up to someone (really rare for me) and trust them completely. Romantic relationships are more important to me than any other kind of love.*

2. What are your most important values? *I don't really have any that I can think off straight off the bat.*

3. Do you have any sort of spiritual/religious beliefs, and why do you hold (or don't) those beliefs in the first place?
*Not really except after we die I think we get reincarnated in some way, or keep reliving our lives because it seems logical. Sometimes I like to think that life is not real and nothing is real and im my own god blabla and it helps me deal with life sometimes when I think I have a shitty life, but I know deep down that its most likely real.*

4. Opinion on war and militaries? What is power to you?
*It would be nice if everyone got along but that's not how the world works, so people can fight in war and stuff, fine, I don't really care unless I'm there or I am or someone I love is affected by it. I don't really know how to explain power and it doesn't appeal to me.*

Interests
5. What have you had long conversations about? What are your interests? Why? 
*Personality types psychology, once we read this text someone wrote, in school, about them saying it's not okay to wear fur, but it's okay to wear leather because "its a bi-product from meat production" like that would be more ethical. I got mad because of the double standards, both of those things deal equal amounts of suffering. I wouldn't care that much if someone was like "i dont care about animals suffering, i just wanna eat them and wear them!" because thats not a double standard. Then it lead to how it says in the bible that you shouldn't eat meat yet this christian guy did, and then how annoying it is that people say they're christian, but don't believe in the stuff thats in the bible.
My interests are playing video games, playing instruments once in a while, researching about mbti and socionics etc. I get obsessed with subjects and research the shit out of them for months and then I'm like "eh" and stop doing it.* 

6. Interested in health/medicine as a conversation topic? Are you focused on your body? *Not atm no.*
7. What do you think of daily chores? *I hate having chores.*
8. Books or films you liked? Recently read/watched or otherwise. Examples welcome. *I've only finished one book my entire life and that was because I was on vacation and I literally didn't have any other choice. I like the idea of reading a book but I get too distracted and start thinking about other things. I really like movies that you have to think to understand. I also love Lost in translation just because of the feeling in the movie, and I'd love to experience something like in the movie. But that's not going to happen sadly. *
9. What has made you cry? What has made you smile? Why? *I can start crying at the most silly little things like i recently saw a post on facebook that was about a boy with autism and brain damage who was being bullied, and people were just saying nice things to him, that made me happy so i cried a little. I guess that made me smile too.* 
10. Where do you feel: at one with the environment/a sense of belonging? *I like being at parties and talking to new people, but I can't do that alot. I feel the most comfortable alone in my room, or with my boyfriend wherever.
*
Evaluation & Behaviour
11. What have people seen as your weaknesses? What do you dislike about yourself? Too tired to answer this one right now, I'll answer it tomorrow.
12. What have people seen as your strengths? What do you like about yourself? same on this one
13. In what areas of your life would you like help? *With taking action, making connections with people, thinking too much.*
14. Ever feel stuck in a rut? If yes, describe the causes and your reaction to it. answer this tmrw

People & Interactions
15. What qualities do you most like and dislike in other people? What types do you get along with? 
16. How do you feel about romance/sex? What qualities do you want in a partner? *Romance is probably the thing i enjoy the most in life. I want someone who treats me well, doesn't lie and cheat, the obvious stuff.*
17. If you were to raise a child, what would be your main concerns, what measures would you take, and why?
18. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward and outward reaction? *Depends on the context*
19. Describe your relationship to society. How do you see people as a whole? What do you consider a prevalent social problem? Name one. *It's probably the mood I'm in right now, but I don't really care about people I don't know stuff about since they could be bad people. I have an interest in politics. A prevalent social problem... people being left out.*
20. How do you choose your friends and how do you behave around them?* Not sure how I choose them, I don't really have a lot of people to choose from right now since I'm awkward with people. I behave differently depending on the person.*
21. How do you behave around strangers? *Depends on the context... but if it's like on the bus I don't start conversations with people or anything.*


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Moksha said:


> You want more opinions? I gotchu.
> Let's start off with "karmachameleon"
> Karma, a word INFJ's praise indefinitely.
> Chameleon, metaphorically symbolizes how
> ...


I appreciate the opinion 
I'm really bad at picking usernames so I just thought of the song I had in my head and it sounded cool so I went with it, lol.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> how strongly do you relate to Se vs Si? or what about ISFP? How do you come off to others? do you come across as warm and bubbly? or cold and aloof? Fe comes off as warmer, Fi comes off as colder


I'm not sure what Si is since the descriptions I read are lacking and varies. I'd say Se though. 
Completely depends on my mood and how comfortable I am.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

"13. In what areas of your life would you like help? With taking action" This could suggest low Se. Se users are all about taking action. 

How about this. Do you consider yourself an idealist and dreamer? or down-to-earth and realistic?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

What fictional characters do you identity with?


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

None i can think of.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

This explains difference between INFJ and ISFJ

Am I an INFJ or an ISFJ

This link gives very short descriptions of each type 

Could you use three words to describe each of the... - Confessions of a Myers Briggs-aholic


Eight Cognitive Functions: (shortened significantly to their dominant traits)

External Sensing: living in the moment, being totally aware of your environment

Internal Sensing: nostalgic, often compares the present to the past, traditional

External Intuition: can predict all possible outcomes to a situation, a visionary

Internal Intuition: knows things intuitively without evidence, has big ideas

External Thinking: by the book, organization for efficiency, systematic

Internal Thinking: analyzing everything, wants to know how things work

External Feeling: adapts to the emotions of others, takes care of them

Internal Feeling: strong personal emotions, independent of others

This link tells you the difference between the functions 

Tell Functions Apart - Funky MBTI in Fiction


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Sorry, but that doesnt really help. :/
Bad explanation of Si again, i think.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

0.Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
*I've been depressed for a while but not in the way that I cry everday and want to kill myself or anything. I just feel unmotivated and like im in a haze.
I'm 18.
*
1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it. *this picture came up: https://www.flickr.com/photos/oneredballoon/24159232332/in/explore-2016-01-09/ It annoys me because its so blurry and I can't see what's in the background. And I think the tree looks sad. That's all i got, lol.*


2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favorite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
*For some reason I can't put myself in that situation right now but I guess I would be sad.*
3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
*Go with her to the party and get turntttt because I don't get this oppurtinity a lot lol. I feel excited.*

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say? *Depends on the context. If it's about politics I get her to try to explain why she feels that way, I will get a little mad if what she says doesn't make sense to me. I try to convince her that I'm right.
*


5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
*Eh I don't know, depends on what it is, again...*
6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
*No one being left out (except if that person has done something horrible or is just a bad person)
I don't know.*

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
*a) Like the thing I experience in school from day today is my lack of social skills when it comes to small talk. Also I feel like I have different political beliefs than the most girls in my school. They're all about "oh we need to help everyone and bring everyone in to our country and take care of them blabla" without seeing the big picture like how we would do that, the economical aspect, how that would work in the long run and I would rather get to the root of the problem WHY people are running away from their countries.
Also this feminism thing.. yeah, so the definition is wanting equality for both men and women. I think my country is pretty equal. Any gender can do what they want without people stopping them. But there are people who still complain about stuff like how most teachers are female and most plumbers are men and thats somehow bad. I don't see the problem. You have the freedom to become a plumber if you want. Maybe men and women chose different carriers because of biological differeces that we can't control. I don't know. It doesn't repress women. They make a big deal out of small things like this when there are other countries who are not as developed and has way bigger problems than we do. Like where women can't even drive?
*
b) *I wish I were more skilled in the social department and that takes work, i know, but i wish i was able to do that work instead of being a pussy i guess. I wish i were able to open up and bond with people more and faster.*
8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
*I've gotten them a lot in relationships where I don't fully trust the person. Some of them have been right, but some wrong and it kind of ruins my relationships because I can be overly paranoid. So now I ignore them a little more which may be good or bad, I don't know. That's the only example I can think about right now.*

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
*Being with people I'm comfortable with and have fun with, researching things I find interesting. I'm not sure if it energizes me but I can do it for hours. I can get random bursts of energy, but they don't happen often. They're often when I'm alone and I'm at ease. Praise from people I respect energizes me too but only for a short moment. And what drains me a lot is being with people I'm NOT comfortable with for an extended amount of time because I feel like I have to be someone else or I hold back. And, I'm kind of always on my guard.
*
10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why? 
*Like my opinions about stuff because they don't seem appropriate, I just kind of try to agree with others.*


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

karmachameleon said:


> 0.Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
> *I've been depressed for a while but not in the way that I cry everday and want to kill myself or anything. I just feel unmotivated and like im in a haze.
> I'm 18.
> *
> ...


Honestly, can't take much, as to most questions you answered with 1 sentence. You said that people who look at the picture of flower and try to come up with the story about it seem fake. Well, maybe they do, but it often shows which perceiving functions they use. 

I'd say definitely an introverted focus. An introvert. INTP maybe, but my opinion on it is vague. Have you answered more questionnaires?


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

I'll do another questionnaire... hold on


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Oh, another thing that drains me, thinking about who I am and what my values are, talking about myself


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
*already said
*
2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?
*Definitely the first one. It seems like a place where I can think and theres not too much sensory stuff to distract me. And it just looks pretty. The second one seems like it's in a cafe and the thought of being there seems like the environment would be uncomfortable for me. Also it's too bright and I can't think.*
3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?
*At first I may seem as cold, but it's just because I don't know you and I don't know how to act around you because I'm afraid to accidentally say something thats offensive to you. When I get to know you I can be really silly. Sometimes I get really excited about food I like. lol. I don't know who I am really.*
4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?
*A person that is able to make deep connections with people in less than a year. A likeable person that says smart stuff, gives good advice and is exciting. I do NOT want to be a boring person that just sits in their room all day worrying. I do not want to be 40 years old and wondering where time went and regretting things I didn't do.*
5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
*No, I think that's how other people see me.*
6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.

*Achievement
Humor	Enjoyment	
Reason	Attractiveness	Fearlessness	Freedom
Youthfulness Closeness
Fairness	Charm	Honesty	Intensity
Optimism	Respect	Happiness	Playfulness
Appreciation	Acknowledgement	Pleasure	Logic
Love	Trust	Sexuality	Ecstasy
Challenge	Bliss	Adventure	Sensuality
*


omg this is too much right now


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

I'll go with INFJ for now unless someone completely disagrees. I think Ni-Ti loops describe perfectly how I think. And me being INFJ would make more sense since I'm attracted to thinking types, ExTP in particular.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

karmachameleon said:


> I don't get why in the INxJ explanation, they use Se for relaxation (besides when theyre stressed focusing on details etc) but in the IxTP it doesn't say anything about using Fe for relaxation


Which part do you mean exactly? In what link?



karmachameleon said:


> Maybe I'm ISTP that uses Fe more often? I still don't understand Ni and those Michael Pierce videos are so friggin boring to listen to, lol.


Ha, I know what you mean. The information is interesting, but the delivery could be better. Check out this link. 

ISTP vs INFJ - Funky MBTI in Fiction

It might also help to get some opinions from ISTP members and from their part of this forum.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

mistakenforstranger said:


> Which part do you mean exactly? In what link?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> as in, the ISTP interacting with tangible reality. Dealing with solid things. Hands on stuff. Being blunt and straightforward. Opportunistic. They see a chance to act, they take it. Same with the ISFPs. It’s there, why is no one taking advantage of it? I will!


I relate, and that kind of made me laugh because of when my sister does a favor for my grandparents (like drive them somewhere) they always offer her some cash afterwards and shes always like "no no" but then they insist and she stills says no and I'm just like wth? I'll take it! haha.



> There is a reason ISTPs are known as “mechanical” – they are very physical, interested in actually getting their hands involved in a project. They like to tinker. Break systems apart and put them back together. Figure out work-arounds. Be actively involved in DOING THINGS. I dated one for awhile. If he went missing, I knew where he was – taking apart car engines with his buddy down the street.


This doesn't really click with me, I spend most of my time procrastinating, reading stuff on typology, especially cars are just so uninteresting to me.  But I enjoy playing instruments.



> Most ISTPs are pretty laid back and good natured. They are not cold, because they have Fe. But it’s low-order Fe, so it acts like a social filter more than a strong guiding force in the peacekeeping department; my guy actually told me, “I don’t like it when people fight…” but he was a bit awkward in knowing how to comfort others or deliver bad news. Our break up was … strangely wonderful. We pretty much just stopped talking to each other and went on our merry way. It was hilarious. He just decided I wasn’t for him and quit communicating with me, because he didn’t know how to break up with me without hurting my feelings… and I figured he’d decided that, so I left him alone.


I'm awkward in comforting others that I'm not close with, but when i see someone sad i really want to help but i just don't know how to without it being awkward. I may try to talk to them to get them to stop thinking about the thing that makes them sad, but i avoid asking them questions about what it is because im assuming its personal and they dont trust me or whatever. 
But I would never break up with someone like that person did, I'm not afraid of dealing with emotions like that, and I know that that approach would hurt the other person more probably.



> NFJs are much more detached from reality in a physical sense (they live much more in their heads and are not as hands on) and more inclined toward pursuits that are less directly physical; that is not to say they won’t enjoy some of the same things, but when I’m around an INFJ (or an INTJ, for that matter), I expect it to be less about the physical moment they are in and more about the idea or concept behind whatever we are talking about. They live in the future far more often … dreaming … visualizing … imagining. I will on occasion interact with an SP who talks about the future, but it happens much, much more often with the NJ types. “Well, sure, we can offer aid NOW, but in twenty years, will this culture resent us for doing it?” (And being a sensor, my reaction is: “who cares? that is 20 years from now!”).


I am in my head alot, but that could also be a Ti thing.
When I'm with people I find it most stimulating to talk about theories, or politics, especially political issues that are relevant now, and I often ask them what their views are, and then we discuss it.
The most annoying kinds of people are people that point out everything they see in their environment, when Im with them. just shut up. please.



> I will on occasion interact with an SP who talks about the future, but it happens much, much more often with the NJ types. “Well, sure, we can offer aid NOW, but in twenty years, will this culture resent us for doing it?” (And being a sensor, my reaction is: “who cares? that is 20 years from now!”).


This depends. If i have a goal (like moving abroad or going to an expensive school but that i think ill love) then I will be like, I know its expensive, and i will have to pay off my loans, but it will be worth it because I will have a great time and enjoy myself and grow as a person.

Now, in political issues I think about the future because it won't just affect me, and it has a way bigger impact on a society than me taking student loans or whatever.
Also, if someone wants to do something crazy spontaneous without thinking it through, i will be like but what about that? are you sure you wont regret it? etc. I like to think things through before going through with them!
I said that I don't want to plan to far into the future either, but that's because Im thinking either they or I am going to change our minds about that thing and things change. I think realistically. _Except if it's something I want.._



> (INFJs) They are warm but also inclined toward stubbornness, because once they have filtered through the information enough to reach a conclusion, it’s hard to shake them from that point. Ni takes over and asserts that the single truth is this


Yes, if the conclusion has proof. If it's something like what my mbti type is then I may reach a conclusion, but the next day I'm like, BUT WAIT A MINUTE, WHAT ABOUT THIS? And Im back to where I started again. So annoying. 

Actually nvm, i can be certain about some theories without proof, but it's jst when i havent gotten enough information about something that i get uncertain. I think.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

"Enneagram 2 (Two)

ESF (ESFP, ESFJ), ISF (ISFP, ISFJ). While ENFJs and INFJs may also show many Two characteristics, their preference for Intuition makes them more likely to score higher in other Enneagram zones." 

I am just wondering if the types mentioned above have ever resonated for you? Would you say that you get bored easily?


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> "Enneagram 2 (Two)
> 
> ESF (ESFP, ESFJ), ISF (ISFP, ISFJ). While ENFJs and INFJs may also show many Two characteristics, their preference for Intuition makes them more likely to score higher in other Enneagram zones."
> 
> I am just wondering if the types mentioned above have ever resonated for you? Would you say that you get bored easily?


ISFJ a little because of the Fe and Ti i guess.
I get bored if i have to do something im not interested in, like for example write an essay about a topic that i know nothing about or i am just not interested in it, or if i dont have anything to do like if im on an airplane and my phone died and i have no one to talk to, and the only thing i can do is just stare at the seat in front of me. UGH. I dont get bored a lot though and i think its hard to get bored in todays society because we have smartphones n shit. ^^


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

I can add another thing. I find myself attracted to thinker types. ExTP. BUT in a friend relationship i prefer feeling types.
Just more confusing


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

karmachameleon said:


> Yes because I feel like I use Fe and Ti more than Fi and Te


at this point, are you still tossing up between istp and ixfj?


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Your latest posts are very interesting, and I can see Fi in them. 



karmachameleon said:


> This doesn't really click with me, I spend most of my time procrastinating, reading stuff on typology, especially cars are just so uninteresting to me.  But I enjoy playing instruments.


Sounds more like a perceiving preference.



karmachameleon said:


> I'm awkward in comforting others that I'm not close with, but when i see someone sad i really want to help but i just don't know how to without it being awkward. *I may try to talk to them to get them to stop thinking about the thing that makes them sad, but i avoid asking them questions about what it is because im assuming its personal* and they dont trust me or whatever. But I would never break up with someone like that person did, *I'm not afraid of dealing with emotions like that, and I know that that approach would hurt the other person more probably.*


This sounds more like you have a preference for feeling, and it could be Fe or Fi, but it sounds more like Fi.



karmachameleon said:


> I am in my head alot, but that could also be a Ti thing.
> When I'm with people I find it most stimulating to talk about theories, or politics, especially political issues that are relevant now, and I often ask them what their views are, and then we discuss it.
> The most annoying kinds of people are people that point out everything they see in their environment, when Im with them. just shut up. please.


Being in your head may just be introversion, not necessarily Ti.



karmachameleon said:


> Now, in political issues I think about the future because it won't just affect me, and it has a way bigger impact on a society than me taking student loans or whatever.
> Also, if someone wants to do something crazy spontaneous without thinking it through, i will be like but what about that? are you sure you wont regret it? etc. I like to think things through before going through with them!
> *I said that I don't want to plan to far into the future either, but that's because Im thinking either they or I am going to change our minds about that thing and things change. I think realistically. Except if it's something I want..*


This sounds like a preference for Perceiving, ("Change our minds," "Things change") and Sensing ("Think realistically"), along with Fi ("_Except if it's something I want.."_), but thinking things through before you act could also indicate J. You're not going to completely line up with it 100%; it's more what do you prefer. 

Sorry, I've been all over the place it seems. Did you look at the cognitive functions descriptions link? Here's the descriptions again. Which do you most relate to?:

Fi

It is often hard to assign words to the values used to make introverted Feeling judgments since they are often associated with images, feeling tones, and gut reactions more than words. As a cognitive process, it often serves as a filter for information that matches what is valued, wanted, or worth believing in. There can be a continual weighing of the situational worth or importance of everything and a patient balancing of the core issues of peace and conflict in life's situations. We engage in the process of introverted Feeling when a value is compromised and we think, "Sometimes, some things just have to be said." On the other hand, most of the time this process works "in private" and is expressed through actions. It helps us know when people are being fake or insincere or if they are basically good. It is like having an internal sense of the "essence" of a person or a project and reading fine distinctions among feeling tones.

Ti

Introverted Thinking often involves finding just the right word to clearly express an idea concisely, crisply, and to the point. Using introverted Thinking is like having an internal sense of the essential qualities of something, noticing the fine distinctions that make it what it is and then naming it. It also involves an internal reasoning process of deriving subcategories of classes and sub-principles of general principles. These can then be used in problem solving, analysis, and refining of a product or an idea. This process is evidenced in behaviors like taking things or ideas apart to figure out how they work. The analysis involves looking at different sides of an issue and seeing where there is inconsistency. In so doing, we search for a "leverage point" that will fix problems with the least amount of effort or damage to the system. We engage in this process when we notice logical inconsistencies between statements and frameworks, using a model to evaluate the likely accuracy of what's observed.

Ni

Introverted iNtuiting involves synthesizing the seemingly paradoxical or contradictory, which takes understanding to a new level. Using this process, we can have moments when completely new, unimagined realizations come to us. A disengagement from interactions in the room occurs, followed by a sudden "Aha!" or "That's it!" The sense of the future and the realizations that come from introverted iNtuiting have a sureness and an imperative quality that seem to demand action and help us stay focused on fulfilling our vision or dream of how things will be in the future. Using this process, we might rely on a focal device or symbolic action to predict, enlighten, or transform. We could find ourselves laying out how the future will unfold based on unseen trends and telling signs. This process can involve working out complex concepts or systems of thinking or conceiving of symbolic or novel ways to understand things that are universal.It can lead to creating transcendent experiences or solutions.

And here's Fe just to compare it to Fi:

The process of extraverted Feeling often involves a desire to connect with (or disconnect from) others and is often evidenced by expressions of warmth (or displeasure) and self-disclosure. The "social graces," such as being polite, being nice, being friendly, being considerate, and being appropriate, often revolve around the process of extraverted Feeling. Keeping in touch, laughing at jokes when others laugh, and trying to get people to act kindly to each other also involve extraverted Feeling. Using this process, we respond according to expressed or even unexpressed wants and needs of others. We may ask people what they want or need or self-disclose to prompt them to talk more about themselves. This often sparks conversation and lets us know more about them so we can better adjust our behavior to them. Often with this process, we feel pulled to be responsible and take care of others' feelings, sometimes to the point of not separating our feelings from theirs. We may recognize and adhere to shared values, feelings, and social norms to get along.


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

karmachameleon said:


> I can add another thing. I find myself attracted to thinker types. ExTP. BUT in a friend relationship i prefer feeling types.
> Just more confusing


this would make sense with you being ixfj


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

karmachameleon said:


> @mistakenforstranger
> 
> What I relate to in the descriptions:
> 
> ...


from this, makes sense if you are infj


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

mistakenforstranger said:


> Your latest posts are very interesting, and I can see Fi in them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why Fi?





> This sounds like a preference for Perceiving, ("Change our minds," "Things change") and Sensing ("Think realistically"), along with Fi ("_Except if it's something I want.."_), but thinking things through before you act could also indicate J. You're not going to completely line up with it 100%; it's more what do you prefer.


I meant like if i have a goal that i REALLY want. Then i am willing to do whatever it takes to do that goal and i become kind of unrealistic. Im realistic if its not something i want really bad.




> Fi
> 
> It is often hard to assign words to the values used to make introverted Feeling judgments since they are often associated with images, feeling tones, and gut reactions more than words. As a cognitive process, it often serves as a filter for information that matches what is valued, wanted, or worth believing in. There can be a continual weighing of the situational worth or importance of everything and a patient balancing of the core issues of peace and conflict in life's situations. We engage in the process of introverted Feeling when a value is compromised and we think, "Sometimes, some things just have to be said." On the other hand, most of the time this process works "in private" and is expressed through actions. It helps us know when people are being fake or insincere or if they are basically good. It is like having an internal sense of the "essence" of a person or a project and reading fine distinctions among feeling tones.


Not sure about this. I dont think about values a lot. I can usually tell when someone is being insincere though.



> Ti
> 
> Introverted Thinking often involves finding just the right word to clearly express an idea concisely, crisply, and to the point. Using introverted Thinking is like having an internal sense of the essential qualities of something, noticing the fine distinctions that make it what it is and then naming it. It also involves an internal reasoning process of deriving subcategories of classes and sub-principles of general principles. These can then be used in problem solving, analysis, and refining of a product or an idea. This process is evidenced in behaviors like taking things or ideas apart to figure out how they work. The analysis involves looking at different sides of an issue and seeing where there is inconsistency. In so doing, we search for a "leverage point" that will fix problems with the least amount of effort or damage to the system. We engage in this process when we notice logical inconsistencies between statements and frameworks, using a model to evaluate the likely accuracy of what's observed.


I try to find the right word for what i try to express, often i can't find it and i get frustrated.
I relate to this text overall.



> Ni
> 
> Introverted iNtuiting involves synthesizing the seemingly paradoxical or contradictory, which takes understanding to a new level. Using this process, we can have moments when completely new, unimagined realizations come to us. A disengagement from interactions in the room occurs, followed by a sudden "Aha!" or "That's it!" The sense of the future and the realizations that come from introverted iNtuiting have a sureness and an imperative quality that seem to demand action and help us stay focused on fulfilling our vision or dream of how things will be in the future. Using this process, we might rely on a focal device or symbolic action to predict, enlighten, or transform. We could find ourselves laying out how the future will unfold based on unseen trends and telling signs. This process can involve working out complex concepts or systems of thinking or conceiving of symbolic or novel ways to understand things that are universal.It can lead to creating transcendent experiences or solutions.


I relate to the "aha" thing. I think im pretty good at predicting things. Not all the time though.



> And here's Fe just to compare it to Fi:
> 
> The process of extraverted Feeling often involves a desire to connect with (or disconnect from) others and is often evidenced by expressions of warmth (or displeasure) and self-disclosure. The "social graces," such as being polite, being nice, being friendly, being considerate, and being appropriate, often revolve around the process of extraverted Feeling. Keeping in touch, laughing at jokes when others laugh, and trying to get people to act kindly to each other also involve extraverted Feeling. Using this process, we respond according to expressed or even unexpressed wants and needs of others. We may ask people what they want or need or self-disclose to prompt them to talk more about themselves. This often sparks conversation and lets us know more about them so we can better adjust our behavior to them. Often with this process, we feel pulled to be responsible and take care of others' feelings, sometimes to the point of not separating our feelings from theirs. We may recognize and adhere to shared values, feelings, and social norms to get along.


I try to be nice and appropriate with people, i really don't want to come off as rude or weird. I want to be involved in a group.
If im working with a group, im very flexible, and i adapt myself to the other people , like if there is someone willing to take the "lead role" then i will be more passive with no problem. If we don't have a lead role then i will act as one.


I pretty sure i use Fe and Ti because i have an expressive face, sometimes its hard to hold back my expressions. If someone is smiling and looking at me ill start smiling subconsciously, i can feel the "feeling" a group of people have(fe).
I love to solve problems and i accept theories and things that "makes sense" rather than things that just "are". As a kid i would always ask "why is this thing called this?" "why does it do that?" "how does it work?" etc. to the point where i would annoy my parents and people around me 
I went through a period where i could do math and problem solving for _hours_.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Maker of helmets said:


> at this point, are you still tossing up between istp and ixfj?


Yes


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

bump


----------



## robert666 (Mar 18, 2015)

@karmachameleon here are some questions for you. Please elaborate in your answers.




> 3.Do you tend to want immediate gratification and new hands on adventures/experiences (Se)? Or lean more towards saying “I get the same amount of joy each time I do my favorite hobby” (Si)? There are some hobbies that I do enjoy doing each time, like snowboarding. But other than that I can get obsessed with something and do it every day for months (like a video game, or research aout something) but then I get bored and do something else. I usually do not do something long enough to get really good at it, like, I can play four instruments decently. *Im get bored of one instrument once i get the hang of it and want another challenge (start learning a new one). Also, when i start learning something new i start with like the most advanced song or whatever, because i think its more efficient.*


Is it the lack of a challenge that bores you?
Tell us more about wanting to be more efficient.



> 8. Books or films you liked? Recently read/watched or otherwise. Examples welcome. I've only finished one book my entire life and that was because I was on vacation and I literally didn't have any other choice. *I like the idea of reading a book but I get too distracted and start thinking about other things.* I really like movies that you have to think to understand. I also love Lost in translation just because of the feeling in the movie, and I'd love to experience something like in the movie. But that's not going to happen sadly.


Tell us about some of the thoughts that distract you.



> 19. Describe your relationship to society. How do you see people as a whole? What do you consider a prevalent social problem? Name one. It's probably the mood I'm in right now, but I don't really care about people I don't know stuff about since they could be bad people. I have an interest in politics. A prevalent social problem... people being left out.


Why is politics important to you?
Why is it important that people not be left out?



> 20. How do you choose your friends and how do you behave around them? Not sure how I choose them, I don't really have a lot of people to choose from right now since I'm awkward with people. *I behave differently depending on the person.*


Tell us more about behaving differently depending on the person.



> 4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say? Depends on the context. If it's about politics I get her to try to explain why she feels that way, *I will get a little mad if what she says doesn't make sense to me. I try to convince her that I'm right.*


What would you consider to be 'making sense'?
Is it important to convince her that you are right?



> 10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
> Like my opinions about stuff because they don't seem appropriate, I just kind of try to agree with others.


I have noticed that you have been getting into arguments in different threads which contradicts what you are saying here. Can you shed some light on that?



> 4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?
> A person that is able to make deep connections with people in less than a year. *A likeable person that says smart stuff, gives good advice and is exciting.* I do NOT want to be a boring person that just sits in their room all day worrying. I do not want to be 40 years old and wondering where time went and regretting things I didn't do.


How important is it to say smart stuff and give good advice?



> I'll go with INFJ for now unless someone completely disagrees. I think Ni-Ti loops describe perfectly how I think. And me being INFJ would make more sense since I'm attracted to thinking types, ExTP in particular.


What is so special about ExTP types?



> - Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?
> The thing that matters most to me is that I enjoy it and I don't get bored of it. I would probably find the most fulfillment in music because its something I know how to do and I enjoy. I like the idea of acting and stepping inside of someone elses world. I like (some) kids,because of their innocence, playfulness, their excitement about things and nonjudgmentness(if thats a word), and *I think I would enjoy it because I want to bring the kids together and learn them to cooperate and help them grow.* Also I love seeing kids smile and when they want to hug me I just melt!


What would be most important in terms of helping the kids grow?



> When I'm with people I find it most stimulating to talk about theories, or politics, especially political issues that are relevant now, and I often ask them what their views are, and then we discuss it.


Tell us more about how this stimulates you.



> The most annoying kinds of people are people that point out everything they see in their environment, when Im with them. just shut up. please.


What's so bad about pointing out everything they see?



> I meant like if i have a goal that i REALLY want. Then i am willing to do whatever it takes to do that goal and i become kind of unrealistic. Im realistic if its not something i want really bad.


Tell us more about doing whatever it takes to get to a goal you really want. Also give some examples of realistic and unrealistic goals.



> I try to be nice and appropriate with people, i really don't want to come off as rude or weird. I want to be involved in a group.


Tell us more about wanting to be involved in a group.




*The following quotes are from your posts in other threads.*




> 3. Describe your relationship with your parents. Does anything stand out about the way you interacted?
> It has never been that great. They care about me and stuff but we arent and have never been close and i never felt like i could open up to them. I remember saying "i love you" to them because they never said it, and then they responded with "we like you a lot too"... what.
> *I always fought a lot with my mom and i still do.* And my dad has always like just... been there? He isnt as strict as my mom and less manipulating.


Tell us a bit more about what you would fight about with your mom.



> 4. What values are important to you? What do you hope to avoid doing or being?
> I have no values that are stuck in my head like "THESE ARE MY VALUES". I dont know really, I don't think about it alot, only in certain situations.* I hope to avoid being ignorant, thats the only thing i can think of right now.*


What does it mean to be ignorant?



> 6. a.) How do you see yourself? *As a lazy romantic who enjoys doing math and can be too critical sometimes to myself and others.*
> b.) How do you want others to see you? As smart, kind, interesting, exciting, mysterious, attractive.
> c.) What do you dislike the most in other people? When people are ignorant, blindly follows the majoritys opinion without thinking themselves and when people disrespect others for no real reason, like they just want to seem cool for their friends so thats what they do. Probably a lot more but nothing i can think of rn.


Tell us more about being too critical of yourself and others.



> 9.What makes you feel your best? What makes you feel your worst?
> When someone I love shows appreciation for me, *when I'm having fun and I feel like life is going in the right direction.*
> Worst: When people criticize me with real basis, when no one shows me attention and I feel lonely. When I'm alone I think alot and that leads to negative thoughts. When someone with the same preconditions as me gets more praise/attention than me.


How do you decide that life is going in the right direction?



> 10. Let's talk about emotions. Explain what might make you feel the following, how they feel to you or how you react to the emotion:
> a.) anger: When someone judges me incorrectly (at like a test) and wont realise it. When people are passive aggressive towards me. When people bully others or talk shit behind their back.* If i feel comfortable i will confront them. If i dont and i dont know them that well, i will subtly.*
> b.) shame: When i've promised someone that i would do something, but i didnt do it out of laziness or anxiety.
> c.) anxiety: EVERYTIME i have to perform something for someone and im being judged i just freak the fuck out and start almost shaking and fuck up everything. Like at a test where i was gonna play the piano for my teachers (they do that every semester) i was having i fucked up everything even though i had practiced. I think its not just being judged, its also them SEEING me while i do something, if that makes sense.


Tell us more about wanting to confront these people.



> 12. a.) What kind of role are you naturally inclined to take in a group? Why? Im pretty adaptable. If there are natural leaders in my group, i let them take the lead and follow unless there is something i dont agree with. If there are no leaders i take the lead, because its what the group needs.
> b.) If put in power, how do you behave? Why? Ask what the other think. Depends on power of what?
> c.) Do you tend to struggle with others who have authority over you? Why? *Only when they do something incorrect, or have double standards.* Or favorize people.


How do you decide if they have done something incorrectly?



> I read a description of sexual 9 and i do relate except* i love being the center of attention (except doing something on a stage) and it energizes me, like if im having a conversation with a small group off people and everyones listening to me and thinking what im saying is smart or good.* and im not so much about keeping peace, im in an mbti chat group and a lot of people hate me because i start arguments all the time and disturbing the peace, beacuse i think its boring and not stimulating, lol.
> i have strong political views but its not something i contemplate on a lot, but i can take a strong position in arguments.


Tell us more about feeling energized in this situation.


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

could you rank these types from most to least likely istp infj isfj (and dw if you're still not super sure on the meaning of introverted intuition as a function preference. I'm sorry if I confused you earlier on by implying you would need to be heaps into symbolism in order for you to really have introverted intuition as one of your top function preferences. that was not a scientific way of me looking at things by any stretch of the imagination, and nothing is worth derailing your own judgement of your type, in my view)


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

robert666 said:


> @karmachameleon here are some questions for you. Please elaborate in your answers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, the lack of challenge. Uh idk what to say about wanting to be more efficient, its just im an all or nothing person, instead of taking small steps towards eventually doing the thing you want to do, i prefer to do it right away.



> Tell us about some of the thoughts that distract you.


I can read a text and then i read something that reminds me of a person or an event that happend and i start thinking about that, without really realizing it, and then i just scan the text without actually taking it in. Or when i read it and imagine it in my head i might also imagine what happens further in that thing i just read, or like start thinking about how the book may end etc.



> Why is politics important to you?
> Why is it important that people not be left out?


It's not the most important thing to me. I mean it is, like there are big issues that needs to be fixed in my country rn, but it's mostly for mental stimulation that i discuss it because i cant really do anything about the political situation we are in rn.

Because I feel bad for them, and i want them to have a good time.



> Tell us more about behaving differently depending on the person.


I would say my behaviour depends mostly on the persons social status, or if i want to impress them or whatever, then im very careful.
And if someone is "on a lower level of intelligence" (sorry idk how to put it without being offensive lol) than me, then i will kind of dumb down myself and not say words that maybe re not that common etc, and talk about other things that i think theyd be interested in.
If someone talks a certain way like curses a lot then i will start doing that too with that person-
And if im chatting with someone and they use a lot of emojis i will too. (lol)


> What would you consider to be 'making sense'?


That it's logical..? I dont know how else to explain right now.


> Is it important to convince her that you are right?


Yes, but if i realize its impossible its not a big deal.



> I have noticed that you have been getting into arguments in different threads which contradicts what you are saying here. Can you shed some light on that?


Because here i am anonymous and i can do whatever i want. I find it fun to challenge peoples opinions and get into arguments. I think thats my enneagram 7




> How important is it to say smart stuff and give good advice?


Meh not that important, idk why i wrote that.



> What is so special about ExTP types?


Theyre silly and spontaneous but logical and in my experience they don't really care that much about what others think of them, which i find attractive.



> What would be most important in terms of helping the kids grow?


Like learning them play with eachother and not be mean. I hate mean toddlers and kids theyre the woooorst.
And learning them to start being a little more independent i guess.



> Tell us more about how this stimulates you.


I just like to argument and know what other peoples views and opinions are. Argumenting gives me a rush(and makes me a little mad)



> What's so bad about pointing out everything they see?


It's jsut boring and pointless and won't start a conversation. I'm right here with you, I see what you see. If youre awkward with silence you should really work on your smalltalk and how to initiate discussions. 



> Tell us more about doing whatever it takes to get to a goal you really want. Also give some examples of realistic and unrealistic goals.


I said it in another post but like spending a bunch of money to do something ill REALLY enjoy , its worth it no matter how much debt ill be in. Well.. theres a limit ofc, i dont want to be broke and live on the street. Idk what else to say with this.
Um no goals are unrealistic really, except if youre a muslim and want to be the next pope maybe.
Meh idk



> Tell us more about wanting to be involved in a group.


I just do. I hate feeling left out



*The following quotes are from your posts in other threads.*




> Tell us a bit more about what you would fight about with your mom.


Its mostly small stuff but stuff i find really annoying. For example she being too insensitive and saying i should lose weight, and im not even fat. Or her saying "but what will others think of you?" when she already knows im insecure and care a lot about what people think about me. She said that once when i wanted to wear sweatpants to go shopping. Like shes is just.. i dont understand her. She tries to manipulate me to do what she thinks will be good for me, but not really what i wnat.
Its also like, her forcing me to do things, constantly pushing me to do stuff.
Her being too in your face. She can be really like hysterical at times, its fucking weird and annoying.


> What does it mean to be ignorant?


To ignore facts and to not see the big picture.

Tell us more about being too critical of yourself and others.


How do you decide that life is going in the right direction?


Tell us more about wanting to confront these people.


How do you decide if they have done something incorrectly?


Tell us more about feeling energized in this situation.[/QUOTE]

I'll do the rest of these later, im really tired.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Maker of helmets said:


> could you rank these types from most to least likely istp infj isfj (and dw if you're still not super sure on the meaning of introverted intuition as a function preference. I'm sorry if I confused you earlier on by implying you would need to be heaps into symbolism in order for you to really have introverted intuition as one of your top function preferences. that was not a scientific way of me looking at things by any stretch of the imagination, and nothing is worth derailing your own judgement of your type, in my view)


infj
istp
isfj

is what im thinking right now at least. again im not sure about the difference between ni-se and si-ne and how it manifests in the both types. i relate to "ni-ti loop" though and thats what makes me think i use ni-se, but not sure.


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

karmachameleon said:


> infj
> istp
> isfj
> 
> is what im thinking right now at least. again im not sure about the difference between ni-se and si-ne and how it manifests in the both types. i relate to "ni-ti loop" though and thats what makes me think i use ni-se, but not sure.


makes sense


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Maker of helmets said:


> makes sense


Can you give me some feedback? What vibe do i give off?


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

karmachameleon said:


> Can you give me some feedback? What vibe do i give off?


I think you do come across like you could be infj, also one of the things about introverted intuition is its intangibility


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Subscribed.

In the meantime, PROTIP: Kitty23 is awesome at typing people!

And finding which tests to administer is one of Kitty's best skill sets!


----------

